# Notebook APU, Grafikspeicher erweitern



## destroyer97 (13. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe das laptop von toshiba satellite l750d-1dm mit nem amd a6-3420m + 6520g (intergiert) 512mb

ich wollte mal grafikspeicher auf 1gb erweitern aber finde im bios leider nicht, habe an support von toshiba geschrieben und immer noch kein antwort bekomm....
kann mir irgendjemand weiter helfen?

vielen dank voraus.


----------



## S754 (13. März 2014)

Kann sein, dass die Option bei dir im BIOS gesperrt ist, was keine Seltenheit ist. Schick uns mal bitte Fotos von den versch. BIOS Optionen.


----------



## destroyer97 (13. März 2014)

hier ist das bild ( habe direkt hier hochgeladen, und ich  lade nochmal als ersatz hoch )

20140313_181155.jpg - directupload.net
20140313_181204.jpg - directupload.net
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3560/7hhyjivy_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3560/ysj9cogt_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3560/lj5odo2g_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3560/8d4gt6vr_jpg.htm

---++---
http://www.toshiba.de/discontinued-products/satellite-l750d-1dm/

hier ist noch infos zu meinen laptop


----------



## S754 (13. März 2014)

Hm. So wie es aussieht kann man das in deinem BIOS leider wirklich nicht einstellen. Welche BIOS Version hast du? Wenn du nicht die aktuellste Version hast, kannst du es mit einem Update versuchen:
Treiber herunterladen - Toshiba


----------



## destroyer97 (13. März 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Hm. So wie es aussieht kann man das in deinem BIOS leider wirklich nicht einstellen. Welche BIOS Version hast du? Wenn du nicht die aktuellste Version hast, kannst du es mit einem Update versuchen:
> Treiber herunterladen - Toshiba


 
ich habe schon die aktuellste version installiert, seit ich gekauft hab war neueste version 2.10 bis heute....


----------



## iTzZent (13. März 2014)

Und... wozu das ganze ? Die HD6520G ist so langsam, die kann nicht mal 256MB vRAM befüllen... mehr wie 512MB sind da mehr als sinnlos.


----------



## destroyer97 (14. März 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Und... wozu das ganze ? Die HD6520G ist so langsam, die kann nicht mal 256MB vRAM befüllen... mehr wie 512MB sind da mehr als sinnlos.


 Naja, ich wollte einfach mal auf 1gb erweitern, einfach aus dem Grund weil vielleicht es was hilft (nicht viel aber egal) wenn ich League of legende spiele, ist die GPU RAM immer auf so um die 509mb, wenn ich erweiter könnte ich auch (vielleicht) bisschen mehr fürs haben, 

Und so schwach ist 6520g nicht, ist immer hin besser wie intel mit integrierte Grafik damals (hd 3000 oder so)


----------



## destroyer97 (14. März 2014)

jemand ne idee?


----------



## iTzZent (15. März 2014)

Ja, sie ist schneller als die HD3000, aber auch nur Minimal. Eine Intel HD4000 ist da schon deutlich schneller.

Du bekommst einfach nicht mehr Leistung auf dem lahmen Chip. Er besitzt keinen eigenen vRAM wodurch er auch extrem ausgebremst wird. Dazu kommt noch deine extrem langsame APU, welche nichtmal an einem 6 Jahre alten Core2Duo P8400 mit 2x2.26Ghz vorbei kommt... 

Du kannst höchstens deine APU aufrüsten, wodurch denn auch die GPU Leistung steigt. Die kostet nichtmal sonderlich viel, da niemand diese APU´s haben will... New AMD Quad-Core Mobile A10 5750M 2.5Ghz Socket FS1- AM5750DEC44HL | eBay die dort verbaute Radeon HD8650G kommt denn zwar auch nur gerademal an eine Intel HD4600 ran und die CPU Leistung befindet sich auch nur auf dem Niveau eines i3-3110M, aber so ist das halt mit AMD APU´s. Die sind einfach nicht zum spielen gedacht...

Eine APU ist übrigens abhänging vom verbauten Arbeitsspeicher. Toshiba gibt selber folgendes an bei deinem Model:


> Typ : AMD Quad-Core Processor A6-3420M APU mit AMD Radeon™ HD 6520G Graphics
> Grafikspeicher : maximal 2035 MB shared memory mit 4 GB  installiertem Arbeitsspeicher und bis zu 4083 MB mit 8 GB  Arbeitsspeicher (mit vorinstallierten 64-Bit-Betriebssystem)
> RAM Typ : geteilt



Und wenn bei dir nur 512MB zugewiesen werden, werden auch nicht mehr gebraucht. Die APU nimmt sich nur das vom Hauptspeicher, was gebraucht wird.


----------



## destroyer97 (15. März 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist schneller als die HD3000, aber auch nur Minimal. Eine Intel HD4000 ist da schon deutlich schneller.
> 
> Du bekommst einfach nicht mehr Leistung auf dem lahmen Chip. Er besitzt keinen eigenen vRAM wodurch er auch extrem ausgebremst wird. Dazu kommt noch deine extrem langsame APU, welche nichtmal an einem 6 Jahre alten Core2Duo P8400 mit 2x2.26Ghz vorbei kommt...
> 
> ...


 
Die APU wechseln ist auch eine gute idee, Sockel FS1 passt, aber ob danach funktioniert.... weil ich mal gehört hab bei laptop wenn man cpu tauscht, kann auch sein dass bios blockiert oder so was... weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt...


----------



## iTzZent (15. März 2014)

Mehr als testen kannst du es nicht. Die APU kannst du ja wieder zurückschicken, wenn sie nicht funktioniert. Es gibt schon reichlich User, die ihre lahme APU gegen eine schnellere ausgetauscht haben... jeder Notebookhersteller ist da halt anders.


----------



## destroyer97 (15. März 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Mehr als testen kannst du es nicht. Die APU kannst du ja wieder zurückschicken, wenn sie nicht funktioniert. Es gibt schon reichlich User, die ihre lahme APU gegen eine schnellere ausgetauscht haben... jeder Notebookhersteller ist da halt anders.


 
ok... ich werde dann mal im sommer probieren,
::Nachtrag::
also, wenn ich apu tausche, brauche ich auch neue Netzteil? ich bin nicht sicher ob er dann genug strom hat wenn ich tausche, und irgendwie ist notebook (apu) cpu billige als ich dachte :s


----------



## destroyer97 (15. März 2014)

Abend,
also ich habe erstmal lange gebruacht um information zu suchen, die meisten sagen dass APU RIchland auf LLano ( was ich jetzt habe) nicht einbauen kann,weil Llano ist zwar FS1, aber ist revision 1, bei richland ist FS1r2 (revision 2) bei trinity (2gen apu) bin gerad unsicher....

ich glaube trinity geht auch nicht weil trinity auch fs1r2 ist...
ich kann höchsten wieder die a8- llano aufrüsten,

problem ist nur, ich weiß nicht ob bios es erkennt, und ob es probleme gibt, wenn ich 45w cpu auf 35w cpu umtausche....


----------

